# Opinions Wanted Please!!



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi all

This is my latest frankenwatch. It's based on my Bill Yao dialled Seiko. I've had the case beadblasted, the bezel pvd coated and I've replaced the standard black bezel insert with one from the big Seiko 300m quartz diver. The quality of this insert is fantastic - it must add to the weight of the watch as it looks to be made from solid stainless steel.

I'm not sure what I think of the finished watch - I'm sure it will grow on me but I'm beginning to think that it could be a bit plain perhaps








I still think it needs a black date ring. It reminds me a bit of a Tutima diver (I think)!

I'd appreciate any constructive comments you may have (if you hate/like it then please say so but I'd like to know why or what you like/hate)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another view


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like it Paulus.I did not know the prospex bezel insert fitted the 200m divers









Much cooler than it was,if my Yao had been like this,I dont think I would have sold it.

Where did you get the PVD done?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It looks very good Paul.









If I was forced to make a negative comment (and I mean forced) I would like the minute hand to be a similar shape to the hour hand.

No, I can't find much wrong with that.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

OH PAUL!

After all the build up it looks so..........fecking cool!!









Well done my follicly challenged friend!


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Looks fantastic Paul - IMHO


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback chaps.

The PVDing hasn't been entirely successful unfortunately, with quite a few bright spots over the bezel. However I had it done for free (it was a bit of an experiment to see how it turned out) so I'm not about to complain. It's a shame it hasn't worked as well as it could have done.

I got the idea of using the 300m bezel insert from someone on the Seiko & Citizen forum. I bought it through the trading forum on that site from someone who lives in Leeds (I live in Leeds - so it's a small world indeed) - he'd changed the bezel insert on his 300m to a standard black one









I'd like to thank Bryan (he posts as "bry1975") who has been extremely helpful in the making of this watch - he beadblasted the case to an excellent standard and contacted the advanced coatings firm regarding the PVD process. In fact the watch probably wouldn't have happened without his help and expertise.

THANK YOU Bryan


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

It doesn't look good. Send it to me.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> It doesn't look good. Send it to me








































NO


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

That's a seriuosly goodlooking watch!!!

very much the style I like!

I like the sandblasting!

With the date white on black it would be perfect!

well done!

now make a couple more for the sales section









Gregor


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi,

It's actually Bead blasting, sand blasting is way to abrasive, the case would look like a badger









Regards

Bryan


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Excellent job. I'm hopeing to do some minor custom work soon. If you ever want to part ways with it remember me.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I definately like what you've done with the case/bezel Paul







.

I just think the Yao dial lets it down. I find them bland







.

MMM Badger Watch. I used to like that







.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Paulus,

If I put those pics in the Gallery, where and what do I call it?
















Well done.

Paul


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Add a new category under O for One-offs OR

add a new category under F for Franken watches OR

add a new category under C for Custom designed

We'll probably see more one-offs as more do their own or have it done at IWW, etc.

Might also want to put in a category for designs submitted by members.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Paul ( and Bryan )...well done !!









Jason


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Paul

That looks an absolute classic my kind of watch great work









Cheers Mall


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I just think the Yao dial lets it down. I find them bland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I used to be a big fan of the super clean dials like the Yao's and speedbird etc but now find myself turning away from them for some reason. Not so sure why really.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I know what you mean about the look of the dial - but I've got other watches with busy dials so I thinks it's cool to have another watch which has the minimal look









My next franken divers watch project will have roman numerals!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I know what you mean about the look of the dial - but I've got other watches with busy dials so I thinks it's cool to have another watch which has the minimal look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah right.......

and my next watch is coming from H Samuels


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Now that's snobby


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

> It's actually Bead blasting, sand blasting is way to abrasive, the case would look like a badger
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bryan


oops, sorry Bryan...

bead blasting it is!

again,

I think the watch looks super!

I dont think the Yao dial is to minimal or to clean.

I like the simple but very clear dial and military look of it. I think it's very distinctive to other watches, for sure it will be noticed by people!

Gregor


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I do like the watch, but I don't like the dial execution.

In my opinion, the 6 and 9 numerals should either be removed. or add the missing 3 and 12 to preserve the symmetry. The 6 and 9 on their own just looks daft IMO - they have no special significance, so why are they there?

I would buy one like that Paul (without numerals), nice watch.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The desgin is British military from the Omega Seamaster 300.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

There's not much I can do about the dial - that's the way it's made. Besides I like it the way it is. There are loads of unsymmetrical watches out there (just look at any watch with the date window at 3). What I may do next is get a dial without a date window and have a go at punching a date window in a different position (between 4 & 5 for instance). I think that would look pretty good


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> What I may do next is get a dial without a date window and have a go at punching a date window in a different position (between 4 & 5 for instance). I think that would look pretty good


Hi, no date would be good









or white numeral on black background between 4 & 5 would be nearly as good.









Like the case & bezel


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I just think the Yao dial lets it down. I find them bland
> ...


 I think the Speedbird 1 dial is the best to date, with both clean simple looks, *and* Arabic numerals for easy one dial glance readability. Nothing comes close to it IMO for that clean ultra military look. The slightly away from edge minute chapter ring is a masterly touch!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow, a tripped down minimalist watch, an austere timepiece!

Very different and all the better for it, superb


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

That's on hell of a watch Paul and it must be nice to have a unique piece that no one else has!!!

But I would go for a non-date Yao dial instead!










Bjorn


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another picture of the watch - I'm trying to show the contrast in colour between the bezel and the case, I'm not sure I've succeeded particularly well. The light isn't very good today unfortunately. I'll have another go at taking a decent photo on saturday morning







One of the bright spots I mentioned in my first post is visible right above the crown, however I don't want to dwell on the negative aspects of the watch as there aren't many! It's a great watch and most definitely a keeper


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Paul that is marvelous, congratulations on your handy work that really looks the biz - perhaps you could open up an IWW for good old Blighty









I am amazed at the patience and skill of those WIS's who can make such great and unique pieces of kit, hats off to ya.

Have a great weekend

Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Derek, but really all the credit should go to Bryan as he did 90% of the work - all I did was take it apart, send it to him and put it back together. I do like the results though


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Well I am sure there would be a market for this here in the UK if you and Bryan turn up results like that. Everyone wants a mod seiko, did you catch C Moy's collection of modded Seikos before he took it off the net.

Now there's some inspiration.

Go for it mate







rock on Paul & Bry Watch Modifiers to the UK

Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm getting to the stage now where I prefer modified watches









I saw (and contributed to) Chris's modified watches gallery - let's hope it comes back soon as there were some great watches featured - besides I need some inspiration


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

I like that!!!









The steel bezel looks looks fantastic and much better than the standard black insert. Can the steel bezel inserts be bought seperately or did you have to obtain it from a donor watch?

Great job.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Yep that works for me, would slightly prefer it with out the date but if thats the dial you had, still a great looker.

With the change of bezel it's not just another bead blasted Yao/Seiko conversion that seem to be getting more common.

Well done to you and Bryan

MIKE..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Paul

GET ON WITH IT!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Can the steel bezel inserts be bought seperately


Not sure about this - I expect you can get them from Seiko but I'm not sure how to go about it or if they'd sell them separately







I was lucky in that I saw this one for sale on another forum for a reasonable amount of money









What am I supposed to be getting on with


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> > Can the steel bezel inserts be bought seperately
> 
> 
> Not sure about this - I expect you can get them from Seiko but I'm not sure how to go about it or if they'd sell them separately
> ...


Hi Paul!

You can get them here for instance: Seiko 007 bezel.

I'm sure Roy can get them too.

Bjorn


----------

